# Uber & Lyft to increase fares, Nothing for Drivers



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Higher fares for consumers, means higher revenue for Uber and Lyft, 
which should cheer investors increasingly concerned about a sea of red ink.

Drivers left out in cold

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/u...e-could-be-replacing-the-price-war-2019-08-05


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

nothing?


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Did you expect a different outcome? The only way to get them to pay more is to drive our representatives in office crazy until they agree to a higher minimum base pay that drivers agree upon. It doesn't seem like it'll happen anytime soon.


----------



## BritSilverFox (Jul 23, 2019)

what are the different fare-to-pay structures? In Toronto, U & L take a flat 25% of fare .....


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Luber tried to drive each other out of business by cutting fares, bleeding drivers dry.

Amoral, disgusting cretins.

Have any companies ever had such a hostile labor pool?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

DARA?


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Luber tried to drive each other out of business by cutting fares, bleeding drivers dry.
> 
> Amoral, disgusting cretins.
> 
> Have any companies ever had such a hostile labor pool?


Not in the states, but plenty American Companies are using slave labor in other countries. The only thing preventing them from reducing wages here in the states are the laws that keep them in check and the freedoms we have to protest.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> Higher fares for consumers, means higher revenue for Uber and Lyft,
> which should cheer investors increasingly concerned about a sea of red ink.
> 
> Drivers left out in cold
> ...


As long as drivers are still getting tips they know they are leaving money on the table. Their only risk is figuring out and adjusting the percentage of drivers they should let go.They will eventually end up short drivers in markets if they aren't very careful.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

AvisDeene said:


> Not in the states, but plenty American Companies are using slave labor in other countries. The only thing preventing them from reducing wages here in the states are the laws that keep them in check and the freedoms we have to protest.


They have created a toxic workforce.
Who the hell today works for 60% less than they did four years ago?
I bought a Lincoln Town Car, with a black spot 4yrs ago. Printed business cards on day one. Drove x, select and black....did OK.

My heart goes out to everyone driving x.

These are evil bastards running rideshare companies.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

They are under tremendous pressure to have a profitable quarter. We'll see tomorrow if they're able to make it happen. My guess is that they will disappoint.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

REX HAVOC said:


> They are under tremendous pressure to have a profitable quarter. We'll see tomorrow if they're able to make it happen. My guess is that they will disappoint.


At the rate the stock market keeps fluxing with the Orange Fuhrer being an idiot that he is; they will be hard pressed. Secretary of Treasury is running out of green ink. Heard he asked Moscow to get a couple barrels of the reeking red stuff.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Ballermaris said:


> At the rate the stock market keeps fluxing with the Orange Fuhrer being an idiot that he is; they will be hard pressed. Secretary of Treasury is running out of green ink. Heard he asked Moscow to get a couple barrels of the reeking red stuff.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

If you remember when Obama left office the Dow Jones was at $18000. Now at$26000. So if you hate Trump look at you 401 and IRA. I know mine is in a lot better shape now


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> If you remember when Obama left office the Dow Jones was at $18000. Now at$26000. So if you hate Trump look at you 401 and IRA. I know mine is in a lot better shape now


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

PTB said:


> nothing?


History has shown with every driver earnings reductions 
⚠Drivers protested by: taking the next ping with a smile ? 
⚠While newbies continued signing up.

Subsequently, why share the wealth with powerless disposable nonemployees

Problem ain't Uber
Problem is the drivers


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

no surge. no drive. 

protest by leaving the pax on the curb. 

$1 a mile base fare for drivers should be the new normal. PERIOD. This isn't 1970. 60 cents a mile is an insult.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> no surge. no drive.
> 
> protest by leaving the pax on the curb.
> 
> $1 a mile base fare for drivers should be the new normal. PERIOD. This isn't 1970. 60 cents a mile is an insult.


Phoenix cab fare is $2.20 per mile.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Phoenix cab fare is $2.20 per mile.


not to mention their drop fee and time fee. some cabs are $3 a mile.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> no surge. no drive.
> 
> protest by leaving the pax on the curb.
> 
> $1 a mile base fare for drivers should be the new normal. PERIOD. This isn't 1970. 60 cents a mile is an insult.


Try $1.50 per mile, 40¢ a minute with a $3.00 pick up fee.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i hope they double the rate .
that is what is should be .double , and just ask pax . what are you paying for this ride ? cut the rate by 25 % charge cash turn off the app .
only do this on rides that are over 15 miles the others grind them out on the platform . 
im never telling anybody to break tos of lyft uber .
why drive just for min wage ? some of us are .


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

$3 start $1 mile plus $0.50 cents per min.

This would make short trips better, account for any stops pax want to do, can make money in slow traffic.

Many cabs don't charge time AND mileage at the same time. $1/mi and 50c/min would average $2/mile.

I would be willing to sacrifice Min trip and Cleaning fees. No show fees are nessary, to keep pax from tieing up the system.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

REX HAVOC said:


> They are under tremendous pressure to have a profitable quarter. We'll see tomorrow if they're able to make it happen. My guess is that they will disappoint.


you are going to be wrong-- based on the great quarter Lyft just reported.



Ignatz said:


> History has shown with every driver earnings reductions
> ⚠Drivers protested by: taking the next ping with a smile ?
> ⚠While newbies continued signing up.
> 
> ...


Very well said. I would only add that the uneducated driver gets sucked in because he has no grasp of his true operating costs. It looks to him like easy money.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

they are publicly announcing their intent to collude together on prices in violation of anti-trust laws


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> they are publicly announcing their intent to collude together on prices in violation of anti-trust laws


Colluding on fares (illegal) is not the same as a price war (fair game).


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lyft_rat said:


> Colluding on fares (illegal) is not the same as a price war (fair game).


price war is lowering prices

colluding to raise prices is raising prices

nice try, 'though, and thanks for playing


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> price war is lowering prices
> 
> colluding to raise prices is raising prices
> 
> nice try, 'though, and thanks for playing


Duh, supply and demand. Sheesh.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lyft_rat said:


> Duh, supply and demand. Sheesh.


collusion has nothing to do with supply and demand

thanks for playing, 'though


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> collusion has nothing to do with supply and demand
> 
> thanks for playing, 'though


You sir, are a sore driver. ?


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Your next Lyft ride may cost a little more
Ride-hailing giant says 'price adjustments' have hit multiple cities post-IPO. Decrease earnings for drivers planned

*https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/08/07/your-next-lyft-ride-may-cost-little-more/*


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> History has shown with every driver earnings reductions
> ⚠Drivers protested by: taking the next ping with a smile ?
> ⚠While newbies continued signing up.
> 
> ...


Problem is Crony Capitalism with no existence of Rule of Law


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> you are going to be wrong-- based on the great quarter Lyft just reported.
> 
> 
> Very well said. I would only add that the uneducated driver gets sucked in because he has no grasp of his true operating costs. It looks to him like easy money.


"_Very well said. I would only add that the uneducated driver gets sucked in because he has no grasp of his true operating costs. It looks to him like easy money."_

? In addition, Khosrowshahi is acutely aware that many drivers have No Employment Options. It's either Uber or life on the street.?


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

mbd said:


> DARA?


I've seen that before. Saudi Royal Dictator family. They buy people and things it said. Yea we be slaving to the Saudis too. They privately own probably the biggest share. Article Ivread said they be throwing money, to the tune on 50 B in ride-share. In Saudi Arabia they even brag and say how they own it (UBER).
This is in reference to princes of the family called Saudi. Not any people or any ethnicity.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

So pocketing all of the surge money gave them one good quarter, but turned off most of these drivers.

As many investors have stated, the ride share market lacks stickiness. We'll just leave the Lyft app off during peak season, especially new year's Eve.

Their numbers are going to plummet. All you fools taking base rides during prime time are what gave them this bump at all.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

BritSilverFox said:


> what are the different fare-to-pay structures? In Toronto, U & L take a flat 25% of fare .....


No they don't. Show us a fare detail that is exactly 25%?

Unless Canada has different laws, percentage is a relic of pre-2015


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Article Ivread said they be throwing money, to the tune on 50 B in ride-share. In Saudi Arabia they even brag and say how they own it (UBER).


Your dreamin' about 50B. Market cap of Uber is 70B and Lyft 20B.
"Saudi Arabia's Public Investment Fund, the country's sovereign wealth fund, has also invested in Uber, sending $3.5 billion by wire transfer-then the largest payment ever sent in one lump sum-in June 2016."


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Luber tried to drive each other out of business by cutting fares, bleeding drivers dry.
> 
> Amoral, disgusting cretins.
> 
> Have any companies ever had such a hostile labor pool?


Comcast
Enron


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

I'd like to think they have to give us something. It would make REALLY bad news whens it's common knowledge rates are going up and not increasing driver rates at all.

Other than the fact they claim driver bonus quests are more abundant, even though you can only pick one of them and it's $.33/ride rather than the $2/ride like before.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

My prediction: they'll see a stark decrease in revenue during non-surge hours. The long-term repercussions against Lyft will take time to pan out as word gets out and drivers realize that they are being fleeced on the revenue end.

Uber will offer something as a tide shift to draw all of the drivers their way and Lyft will be sitting there holding the bag with only their Express drivers to rely on.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

EngineerAtHeart said:


> I'd like to think they have to give us something. It would make REALLY bad news whens it's common knowledge rates are going up and not increasing driver rates at all.
> 
> Other than the fact they claim driver bonus quests are more abundant, even though you can only pick one of them and it's $.33/ride rather than the $2/ride like before.


It won't make a ripple. Passengers haven't cared about all the previous wage cuts and they won't care if drivers don't get a raise now.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

The number of drivers keeps the rates low.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

lyft_rat said:


> The number of drivers keeps the rates low.


Only because U/L manipulates the rates.

Everyone is doing the same job.

What they charge and pay is NOT market based.


----------



## Crash and the Blind Spots (Aug 8, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> If you remember when Obama left office the Dow Jones was at $18000. Now at$26000. So if you hate Trump look at you 401 and IRA. I know mine is in a lot better shape now


My friend, you really should revisit the history of the 2007-2008 recession. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Recession?wprov=sfla1 Obama was given two wars and a flaming turd of an economy, and managed to keep it becoming a Depression.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

BeansnRice said:


> Only because U/L manipulates the rates.
> 
> Everyone is doing the same job.
> 
> What they charge and pay is NOT market based.


It's pricing according to demand. Everyone is not doing the same job. Some take all ride offers, others refuse most. I would say charge and pay is most definitely market based.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

I


islanddriver said:


> If you remember when Obama left office the Dow Jones was at $18000. Now at$26000. So if you hate Trump look at you 401 and IRA. I know mine is in a lot better shape now


actually don't hate trump. But the economy is bigger and has cycles that go beyond who is on the wheel.
So remember if the economy cycle changes and I buy stock now. Trump wins economy cycle changes, stock market at 25k. You'll take it back in 2/3 years.


lyft_rat said:


> Your dreamin' about 50B. Market cap of Uber is 70B and Lyft 20B.
> "Saudi Arabia's Public Investment Fund, the country's sovereign wealth fund, has also invested in Uber, sending $3.5 billion by wire transfer-then the largest payment ever sent in one lump sum-in June 2016."


i understand your point. The traceable fund invested 3.5 billion. In 2016, so it's probably like double now. Does any one group have more than 7B in Uber. Maybe, I actually don't know.
But I was talking about private money, the money they don't tell you who puts down.
Read 
"Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman has directed at least $11 billion of Saudi money into U.S. startups since mid-2016, either directly or through SoftBank Group Corp. 's $92 billion tech-focused Vision Fund, to which the Saudis committed $45 billion, according to the Wall Street Journal"
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ws...di-backlash-threatens-u-s-startups-1539707574


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

REX HAVOC said:


> They are under tremendous pressure to have a profitable quarter. We'll see tomorrow if they're able to make it happen. My guess is that they will disappoint.


They dont have to be profitable right away but at least headed in the right direction


----------



## Travis Alex (Jan 14, 2018)

I just don't understand it. It's amazing to me that people can still wake up everyday, turn on there Uber app, and drive around for the company, even though the despised working for it so much. I can't particularly understand the amount of people who continue to Uber Drive knowing how much they're being worldly Anthony a for driving for them. Why continue?


----------

